# My weight loss thread!



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

My weight loss journey started in January of this year and I am a few days shy from dieting for 3 months! Time flies. Anyways, I would like to share my weight loss in pictures.

This was my heaviest at around 205 pounds. I was busting out of my size 18 pants by this point.









Here is how my size 18 pants fit me from just ONE MONTH of my diet!! I had 5 extra holes in my belt at this point to keep my pants on me.









Here I am today nearly 3 months dieting and 174 pounds. These are my new size 14 pants, yes 14, I dropped 2 pant sizes in 3 months! (ignore the pharmacy on my dresser lol)









And my face for comparison from the beginning. A lot skinnier don't ya think?











And before anyone asks I'm not starving myself lol I eat 1200-1300 calories a day, eat healthier choices, and I get plenty of exercise at work as I'm always on my feet moving now.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

huge pics! haha sorry guys


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Good for you, dieting is really hard!


----------

